# 1840 Maine Farmhouse



## adimice (Oct 31, 2012)

We bought this tired old farmhouse sight unseen. Great 3.5 acs. one mile from a boat ramp, on Pemaquid peninsula. The house was unlivable for over a month. We started with the getting the basics usable (bathroom and kitchen). Most of this summers work we concentrated on the exterior. It has took us 100 days to get to this stage. Next summer we'll concentrate more on the interior. To get an idea of before and after, look at 002,004 005 first.


----------



## Radrob777 (Nov 1, 2012)

What a difference hard work will do, Great job.. 
I noticed the sagging fascia above the windows from the garden view and I'm guessing it's the incorrect framing from installing those windows, hopefully it's nothing major, just a thought.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Hard work indeed. My wife and I built our log house by ourselves, but that's nothing compared to renovating an old home like yours.

Love Maine, by the way. Lived in Wiscassett for a couple of years while working at Maine Yankee.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

adimice said:


> We bought this tired old farmhouse sight unseen. Great 3.5 acs. one mile from a boat ramp, on Pemaquid peninsula. The house was unlivable for over a month. We started with the getting the basics usable (bathroom and kitchen). Most of this summers work we concentrated on the exterior. It has took us 100 days to get to this stage. Next summer we'll concentrate more on the interior. To get an idea of before and after, look at 002,004 005 first.


 

Did you put the post and beam foundation in??


----------



## adimice (Oct 31, 2012)

In the first pic,with the plywood still up,on the far right ,see the flair in the lower wall. It was all rotted out. I torn it out and reframed with 4x4's and resheathed with ply then shingles. I had to keep on deciding just how much I wanted to rebuild, not all lower beams were rotten. The attached barn on the right was also rotten around ground level. I cut the bottom 8" replaced the beams and used a green 2x8 with drip strip. Bondo was the ticket for all the dry rot. Window and door frames were all dry rot, I used 4 gallons of Bondo. We have very little $ in the exterior work. Yard sale doors and windows. Just a whole lot of prep before spray painting it. The color looks like cream of tomato soup.:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to project show case forum.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks great so far, best of luck going forward:thumbsup:


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Neat! I bet it is cold up there now. Are y'all living in it this winter?


----------



## adimice (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Shadytrake, No, the old house needs a wood burning stove, I refuse to burn oil ( dollar bills). Our first job in the Spring will be a wood stove. The temperatures in Bremen have been the same as in Virginia, so far... We'll head back up there in April and stay till Nov 1.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the old homes and wish I had bought one way back, but didn't. One thing is for sure, it is a labor of love for the old homes. You need to have deep pockets on the old homes though and that is one thing that stopped me. You are doing a great job, it does look good.


----------

